
Apple and IPv6 – Happy Eyeballs - jasonmp85
https://www.ietf.org/mail-archive/web/v6ops/current/msg22455.html
======
nailer
If you're wondering what Happy Eyeballs is:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Eyeballs](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Eyeballs)

~~~
malkia
I thought (before reading) it had something to do with the X11 xeyes program.

------
azernik
Apple has done amazing things for IPv6 on the client side; first defaulting to
IPv6 for link-local traffic, and then being an early adopter of Happy Eyeballs
and putting relatively good IPv6 support in their AirPorts.

Many brownie points!

------
vidoc
Interesting, now I am not even sure how much credibility can be given to the
networking engineers from Apple: we're in 2015 and I still need to manually
tune the TCP stack of my mac to get decent download speeds!

~~~
shiven
What tuning parameters are you using and where are you making those changes?

~~~
vidoc
net.inet.tcp.win_scale_factor=8 net.inet.tcp.autorcvbufmax=16777216
net.inet.tcp.autosndbufmax=16777216

------
jdorfman
Am I reading way too far into David's "CoreOS Networking Engineer" title?

~~~
Jeffrey903
Apple has had a CoreOS group for a very long time. Here's a post from 2008
that mentions it: [http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
jobs/2008-October...](http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
jobs/2008-October/000622.html)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
It's had a Core OS group, not a _CoreOS_ group.

~~~
jsmthrowaway
They are interchangeable. It doesn't mean what you're implying.

Source: Former Apple employee who has been involved in multiple "which
CoreOS?" conversations.

~~~
therein
Exactly. It is Core OS, not CoreOS and it doesn't mean what they think it
means. But's that's as much you're going to hear from someone that's actually
from inside Apple.

~~~
mitchty
Yep, core os technologies would be the way to read it.

------
jmount
It would be hard to be worse. If I turn on too much of IPV6 on OSX DNS takes
forever (yes I did check the IPV6 config).

~~~
breckinloggins
Can you file a radar for that with the specific things that are causing the
slowdown? Radars are always appreciated.

~~~
the_mitsuhiko
Slow DNS with some configs that involve IPv6 is a known issue on OSX :(

~~~
jsmthrowaway
I finally pulled IPv6 resolvers out of my config for this very reason. I was
getting 4+ second lookups against both Comcast and Google v6 resolvers even
though direct v6 sockets worked instantly; made worse because HSTS apparently
makes Chrome put "establishing secure connection" in the status bar while
resolving (maybe?), so I ended up down a rabbit hole of identifying reasons
for phantom TLS stalls. Finally cut down to just v4 resolvers and it's a brand
new computer.

Glad to know it's not just me.

~~~
jmount
That is pretty much what I saw. I was somewhat worried if it was the AT&T
modem config or OSX, but nothing I tried fixed it (including explicitly
setting DNS sources and so on).

